# Garmin Edge 520 or wait for WAHOO ELEMNT?



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

The more I ride, the more I am realizing that using my iPhone for tracking my rides is just pointless. I'm not looking to be a super geek, I don't race, I just want a decent log of the riding I do and have the ability to download a track to a GPS device and follow it if I'm somewhere new and don't have the time to waste exploring. I have been using Strava to log my mileage, a few of the locals I ride with do that also so I'd like a device that at least attempts to play nicely with Strava.

The Edge 520 looked interesting, I thought the Live Segments would be cool, unfortunately it sounds like it doesn't work very well if you ride starred segments in opposite directions perhaps? A lot of the local trails here have segments going in each direction (usually with different names at least) and I definitely ride most of them in either direction, sometimes in the same ride even.

The new WAHOO ELEMNT that is coming out now also sounds interesting, seems to me that the screen would be easier to read in sunlight (I'm 40 and don't wear my glasses while biking), it does have a backlight for night riding, the quoted battery life is longer (I did a 65 mile mtb ride a couple weeks back that took over 7 hours of riding time), but it is a new device by a company with no real history of this type of device.

To make it worse, I can get the 520 with a year of Strava Premium for $249 right now (until Monday), but the ELEMNT was supposed to start shipping this week! Anyone use the new ELEMNT yet out in the woods? Are the problems with the 520 overblown? Will one work with Mac and iPhone better than the other?

What to do???


----------



## breaks911 (Aug 16, 2005)

I found the strava live segments to be disappointing on the 520 so stopped using it. Other than that the device is great. Sometimes syncing problems with iOS -- not sure if that's an apple thing or a Garmin thing. 

I have zero issue with my riding being synced up to strava beyond the sporadic issues between Garmin connect and the device that I mentioned. 

I've had the device since launch.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Decided to go with the Garmin 810 for the larger screen and memory card to carry more maps on board.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've seen enough mentions of the Elemnt on here that I looked it up.

It sure looks like an interesting device, that's for sure. A couple things I don't like.

1. Smartphone with Bluetooth 4.0 is REQUIRED for setup. I mean come on. If the device doesn't require it for basic functionality, then why require it for setup? This just seems like a bad decision on the developers to me. If they want to simplify setup, then give me the OPTION to plug it into a computer to do the setup, rather than forcing me to use BT through a compatible phone. Since I don't have a compatible phone, I can't even consider purchasing this device in spite of what I DO like about it.

2. Website doesn't go into adequate detail regarding device specifications. Is this thing compatible with GLONASS? It seems all new GPS chips nowadays are compatible, but assuming is never good. What about those maps that are included? Are they updateable? It looks like they're just road maps...will topos be made available for mt bikers?


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Harold said:


> I've seen enough mentions of the Elemnt on here that I looked it up.
> 
> It sure looks like an interesting device, that's for sure. A couple things I don't like.
> 
> ...


3. Release date got pushed back until Jan 2016. Obviously not ready for prime time.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Now Wahoo just stated on their site March (prob mid) for the elemnt release! Thing is getting pushed back but to their credit they keep adding features and content onto the site. Plus i can only imagine how buggy those things must be to develop. 
I'm excited for this!
I've been looking for an alternative to my slowly dying G edge 500. Just picked up the Lyzyne GPS (kind've so/so on the super GPS..it works but could be better) and like it enough but want something for my roady and like the navigation functionality of the Elemnt. The only thing that tough to tell is the size..it looks a touch on the large and in charge size for my tastes. Sometimes you really have to have it, touch it, use it to really get a feel for it. Its larger than the 520 for sure but kind've in between the larger 1000. Not sure. Plus the thing will talk to my kickr! insane! I have an ipad mini attached to my trainer bike now ...this will be cool for me!
Others thoughts on this


----------



## el nobody (Jan 8, 2013)

I must say, I have been using the 520 since it came out and I've has some issues with it. My riding buddies agree. Live Strava sounded cool, but with it turned on, any segments you have "starred" will take over your screen and it's tricky to see any other data while it's happening. So on road rides, it will keep popping up, and if you have starred an entire MTB trail, it stays on the screen the whole time. The screen can be quite hard to see on sunny days... and if you use 100% backlight, your battery drains FAST. Got a "low batt" message on a 4 hr race! Started race at 100%. :/

The elemnt is HUGE compared to 520 (I like the 520 size), but it looks interesting.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I sent the Wahoo back and got the 520. The Wahoo was slow to upload results. It also didn't have a very good screen at all. Hard to follow directions. Many reasons, but once I figured out the 520, I immediately returned the Wahoo.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

The Live segment screen does take over, it would be nice if you could customize that screen like have some data fields, like power, or HR, instead of the map. I've found if you hit the back button and then the enter button after the segment starts, you will have your normal data screens back and the segment runs in the background (you still get the notification at the end) I haven't figured out how to get the segment screen to show back up for that segment during the segment to see how I'm doing though. Typically I'm more worried about the quality of my training, ie power, than about how I'm doing on a segment. But once in a while... I'd like to see the damn segment. I wish I could just add the amount behind/ahead field to my regular data fields setup and it would just be active when I'm on a segment.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

DLd said:


> The Live segment screen does take over, it would be nice if you could customize that screen like have some data fields, like power, or HR, instead of the map. I've found if you hit the back button and then the enter button after the segment starts, you will have your normal data screens back and the segment runs in the background (you still get the notification at the end) I haven't figured out how to get the segment screen to show back up for that segment during the segment to see how I'm doing though. Typically I'm more worried about the quality of my training, ie power, than about how I'm doing on a segment. But once in a while... I'd like to see the damn segment. I wish I could just add the amount behind/ahead field to my regular data fields setup and it would just be active when I'm on a segment.


You can turn live segments on and off. Even when enabled, they don't come up if you are following a "route." You can customize what shows on the map page to include many different data fields. Find the Garmin users manual online and work you way through the Appendix.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> You can turn live segments on and off. Even when enabled, they don't come up if you are following a "route." You can customize what shows on the map page to include many different data fields. Find the Garmin users manual online and work you way through the Appendix.


Not talking about "routes" or "courses" at all, just segments. So you can customize what data fields show up on the Live segment screen where it normally just shows a small map and just the "distance left" and "time ahead/behind" fields?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

DLd said:


> Not talking about "routes" or "courses" at all, just segments. So you can customize what data fields show up on the Live segment screen where it normally just shows a small map and just the "distance left" and "time ahead/behind" fields?


Ok I misunderstood. No I don't think you can change the data fields when in a segment.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> Ok I misunderstood. No I don't think you can change the data fields when in a segment.


Darn, was hoping I missed something.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 510 and not a 520, but on the 510 you can customize 2 of the data fields on the segment map. You can also just scroll off of the segment screen once it pops up and you are following a segment. You are not stuck on the segment screen, but it does transfer you to the segment screen by default anytime you start a segment.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

ewarnerusa said:


> I have a 510 and not a 520, but on the 510 you can customize 2 of the data fields on the segment map. You can also just scroll off of the segment screen once it pops up and you are following a segment. You are not stuck on the segment screen, but it does transfer you to the segment screen by default anytime you start a segment.


Well, hopefully that will be added soon for the 520. I don't think you're even able to scroll off it. Maybe I was trying to scroll on the pre-screen as you're approaching the segment and it's counting down the distance, but I'm pretty sure I tried it on the actual segment screen as well. I can get off the segment screen with the back button, but I don't remember if I was able to get back to the segment screen... I'll have to mess with it when I'm not trying to actually get a good ride in. Maybe make a segment for the warm-up portion of my ride or something.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Dcrainmaker did a review of the Wahoo Elemnt.

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2016/03/wahoo-elemnt-gps-bike-computer-in-depth-review.html

With dcrainmaker reviews it's always worth reading through the comments as there can be relevant details in them.

Google group for Wahoo Elemnt:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/wahoo-elemnt-users

It seems to me that the Wahoo Elemnt in six months time might be a better buy than it is currently. There seem to still be plenty of bugs and missing features to be sorted out with firmware updates by Wahoo.


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

On my 520 when a Strava segment comes up you can hit the up arrow button and it will take you back to your data screen. The live segment will continue to run.


----------



## zebt66 (Sep 28, 2015)

My Strava App on my Iphone keeps on stealing my miles. Every time it is different. How accurate is Garmin 520? Also can i record a trail on the 520 and use it to follow it later?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

zebt66 said:


> My Strava App on my Iphone keeps on stealing my miles. Every time it is different. How accurate is Garmin 520? Also can i record a trail on the 520 and use it to follow it later?


Not sure what the "stealing miles" thing is all about. A wheel sensor will be the most accurate distance measurement. But even with a GPS that has a wheel sensor paired, Strava will occasionally reprocess the data if there's a little quirk or tiny error, and it will toss the wheel sensor data. Strava is a PITA in this respect. I am starting to play around with RideWithGPS.

Otherwise, when I see data from friends who are using Edge 520's, it looks pretty good. Better than my older GPS receivers. I have no idea what Strava might be doing to it later.

Yes, you can record something on the Edge 520 (or any Garmin) and then follow it later. You can also build a ride using a third party application and then load it with a Garmin, then follow it. I did this for a 60mi road ride this past week. I built a ride in RideWithGPS which programmed turn notifications into the Course file, loaded it into my Forerunner 310XT (which has no map data), and got notifications to turn on specific streets (I got street names). That all came from RWGPS. If you just record a ride, then follow it (or follow someone else's), it won't do the exact same thing. Mountain bike trails will probably also show up a bit differently unless you manually add cues (which you can do on RWGPS).


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Sorry to bring an old thread back - but anyone used a Wahoo ELEMNT more recently and compared it to a 520? Has the Elemnt gotten better with software udpates? Does it still just basically do nav like a 520, ie. no routable maps, just courses overlaid over a basemap?


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

There was a big firmware update for the Wahoo Elemnt a few months ago, which was supposed to improve the navigation features:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2016/06/16/wahoo-signals-turn-turn-update-elemnt-gps/

I don't have one so don't know how well this works in practice.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as my 500 croaked last week. Leaning toward the Elemnt for the features and seems they are very progressive/responsive. Not sure if you saw this recent comparison:

Cycling Computer Showdown: Garmin Edge 520 vs. Wahoo Elemnt


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

gasmanxj said:


> I'm in the same boat as my 500 croaked last week. Leaning toward the Elemnt for the features and seems they are very progressive/responsive. Not sure if you saw this recent comparison:
> 
> Cycling Computer Showdown: Garmin Edge 520 vs. Wahoo Elemnt


I hadn't but that's awesome - thnx!


----------



## wrjr (Jun 29, 2016)

LCW said:


> Sorry to bring an old thread back - but anyone used a Wahoo ELEMNT more recently and compared it to a 520? Has the Elemnt gotten better with software udpates? Does it still just basically do nav like a 520, ie. no routable maps, just courses overlaid over a basemap?


I've been using the Elemnt since it came out, though I can't compare it to the 520... I bought it to replace my old Garmin 800.

I use the Elemnt for a few road rides and lots of mountain biking. For me, it's always been quick, the info seems accurate, the custom pages configuration is super cool, and more than that - they are responsive.

The recent firmware updates definitely improved the navigation features, and I expect that to be furthered even more. Live Strava segment support was also added and for me, this works as I expected it to, making it everything that I need at the moment.

I used to be way into creating my own GPS basemaps (adding trails as navigable routes, better topo, etc), but these days it's easy enough to create a route in Strava and add it to my Elemnt. It won't tell you if you're off route though, or navigate you back on route (afaik this hasn't been fixed yet).

People complain about the form factor also, but this doesn't bother me personally all that much.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I'm gonna try the 520 first. I get a pretty hefty discount on them, so hard to ignore that. Would be nice if the Elemnt gets smaller in the next revision. And adds color screen. At that point, it would be ahead IMO.


----------



## edbraunbeck (Apr 28, 2007)

My 510 is slowly dying and considering the 520 or Elemnt. 

Any newer feedback on the Elemnt? They definitely intrigue me concerned about sensors dropping.

EDventure


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Been using the Elemnt for a month and very happy with it. Only sensor I'm using is HRM but never have an issue pairing up. Same with phone and wifi pairing. Programming and managing settings via phone app is easy and brilliant IMO. Uploads rides flawlessly to Strava and RWGPS, compared ride data to same past rides from my 500 and data is real close. Mapping feature is accurate and super intuitive, I've plotted a number of routes using RWGPS, syncs perfectly and TBT works as advertised. Surprised to find whatever basemap they use has lots of trails that show up, really handy on my recent trip to Moab. Battery life decent, after 7 hrs on the trail still had 55%. 

To me it's a solid competitor to Garmin and the app interface is way ahead. My only niggle is the auto pause/resume feature can be sluggish. Sometimes does not recognize I'm stopped for 5-7 seconds. Overall a great unit.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

About how long does the Wahoo take to find a satellite?


----------

